# Beans on toast?



## interloper393

Is this a healthy thing to eat? looking at the nutritions of a full tin of beans theres almost no fat but plenty of protein and carbs, maybe if i used brown bread instead of white, would this be a good meal to have?

soz im still learning

O its quick n cheap 2 lol

cheers


----------



## 54und3r5

i enjoy beans wholemeal toast and tuna


----------



## Spriggen

I dunno how healthy it is, but i like it, its quick to make


----------



## fxleisure

interloper393 said:


> Is this a healthy thing to eat? looking at the nutritions of a full tin of beans theres almost no fat but plenty of protein and carbs, maybe if i used brown bread instead of white, would this be a good meal to have?
> 
> soz im still learning
> 
> O its quick n cheap 2 lol
> 
> cheers


Its the sugar content in the carbs you need to be worried about (depending on your goals that is).

Also, not much in terms of protein per tin, u'd have to eat a fair few tins to get an adequate ammount.


----------



## Dsahna

As long as you add more protein


----------



## interloper393

k its a 450g of asda`s own baked beans (red label lol)

per 100g

cals - 81.....324p/t

protein - 5.0.....22.5p/t

carbs - 14.....63p/t

fat -0.5.....2.25p/t

thought that looked quite good,still got 3 slices of breadto add,maybe have half a tin of tuna with that after?


----------



## welshrager

i love mixing a can of tuna with a tin of beans, its so dam lush ! shud try it mate !


----------



## Dsahna

That would do the trick


----------



## bradleyroblett

what about cheese on toast with beans on top?


----------



## Dsahna

If you dont mind the fat


----------



## gerg

reading this thread has made my cup of tea taste slightly of beans :S


----------



## Big Dawg

interloper393 said:


> Is this a healthy thing to eat? looking at the nutritions of a full tin of beans theres almost no fat but plenty of protein and carbs, maybe if i used brown bread instead of white, would this be a good meal to have?
> 
> soz im still learning
> 
> O its quick n cheap 2 lol
> 
> cheers


OMG not fat! Anything but fat! :confused1:

Yeah, because having fat in it would make it soooo unhealthy. I'm off to tuck into some "healthy" haribo then. Just keep that flax oil away from me - it's bad for you.


----------



## Tom1990

it could be good after gym if you where trying to get bigger, but not a full meal for me as not enough protein


----------



## Squirrel

One of my favorites, with the addition of tuna of course. Heinz now do a low salt low sugar version of baked beans (same price) so even better. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

i have it often with a shake pwo,perfect


----------



## soggy beer mat

why not try beans and tuna in jacket potatoe thats cheap 2.5kg of spuds for a pound you can get a sack for under 5 pound, or i like tuna ,low fat colesaw and jacket spuds,i do tend to add some cheese to add a few extra calories but have to watch the fat.


----------



## Big Dawg

soggy beer mat said:


> why not try beans and tuna in jacket potatoe thats cheap 2.5kg of spuds for a pound you can get a sack for under 5 pound, or i like tuna ,low fat colesaw and jacket spuds,i do tend to add some cheese to add a few extra calories but have to watch the fat.


You don't have to watch the fat. There is nothing wrong with fat. Have it too low and you'll have very low test levels. It's the carbs you have to watch.


----------



## soggy beer mat

i tend to try and look at the fats im currently on a bulking cycle so i get enough good/bad fats from other sources, but i guess your right carbs are the ones to count


----------



## Sylar

Beans on toast is simple, fast and fills a hole. Chuck in few boiled eggs and you got yourself a half decent, simple little meal.

Beans (420g) (I use Branston) + 4x 55g Eggs + 3x Toast (I use Braces, lightly buttered)

866 Kcal

58g Protein

121g Carb

37g Fat

2.4g Sodium

Wash it down with 500ml semi-skimmed milk and you've got yourself another:

245 Kcal

17g Protein

25g Carb

8.5g Fat

0.3g Sodium

Probably not much cop to the boys on their KETO diet, but i'm bulking atm, so does me fine when in a rush and can't be ****d to potch about.


----------



## soggy beer mat

if you want to poarch you eggs instead and have a microwave handly(in work) crack a egg open and put it into a cup and then into microwave for 30 seconds (depandant on microwave strengh) and its done comes out like a mcdonald mcmuffin egg .just a idea


----------

